# The Piazzolla thread



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Piazzolla was an Argentine tango composer, very well known in Europe. His music is an exotic mixture of classical tango, jazz and classical music. He studied composition with Nadia Boulanger. Some random pieces:

Decarisimo:






La muerte del angel (listen to the fugue structure):















Tristezas de un doble A:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This is my absolute favourite piece by Piazzola. The Tango Ballet performed by Gidon Kremer and his KremerATA. I also played it in a string orchestra last year. The viola solo was fun!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I love Piazzolla's music. I haven't heard his 4 Seasons of Buenos Aires yet, but so far my favorite is 5 Tango Sensations, and the album Tango Zero Hour.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

No one has ever looked or sounded more badass playing the bandoneon...ever.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> No one has ever looked or sounded more badass playing the accordian...ever.


actually, it's a Bandoneon and not an accordian http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandone%C3%B3n


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

2 of my favourites:

shin-ichi fukuda





leo brouwer


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> actually, it's a Bandoneon and not an accordian http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandone%C3%B3n


right...my bad, fixed.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> right...my bad, fixed.


we need to "argentinize" you, violadude :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

He has featured twice in my blog:

1. As composer.

2. Unusual concertos (Bandoneon).


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

science said:


> I love Piazzolla's music. I haven't heard his 4 Seasons of Buenos Aires yet, but so far my favorite is 5 Tango Sensations, and the album Tango Zero Hour.


One of my very favourite composers, there seems to be a real depth in much of his music.
The "Tango Zero Hour" album is amazing, along with "The Rough Dancer and the Cyclical Night" and "La Camorra." 
The album that got me into Piazzolla was actually Garry Burtons "Libertango."
He played with the great man back in the 1980's, here's a recent recording, amazing playing.


----------



## zyryab (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum. Here I post my arrangement of "fuga y misterio" for 3 guitars. Hope u enjoy it!


----------

